# Sunroof Surround on Escape 694



## waynepalmer5 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi Everyone, hope you're all well, was wondering if anyone could advise how I remove the fabric panel surround on my Swift Escape 694 sunroof (Panorama window) so I can replace one the screws in the bottom corner that has come out? 
I'm not sure if it just pulls off, or if there are some fixings to remove?

Thanks in Advance.

Wayne.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Could you maybe add a photo Wayne?

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## waynepalmer5 (Jun 21, 2021)

*Photos of the problem*

Hi, here are the photos of the problem.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've not seen anything like that before Wayne but I'm thinking maybe one of these screwdrivers with a 90° turn near the head might do the trick?

I'd be surprised if we didn't have an Escape owner on here....


----------



## waynepalmer5 (Jun 21, 2021)

Update.

Have managed to get the surround off and fix the screw back, it turns out there are 3 screws either side of the blind within the blind rails, unscrew them and the surround comes off.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent! Glad you got it sorted!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done that man.


----------

